# Berserker Asura vs Negimaverse



## OS (May 14, 2012)

He faces them all at once.

Academy City is the location.

This one.


Episode 11.5 counts as feats for his punches in berserk form.

If needed SDK can help them


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (May 14, 2012)

How strong is Beserker Asura? Is he anywhere near as strong as that other Asura.


----------



## OS (May 14, 2012)

He is said by yasha to be above the Karma fortress' beam(forgot the beams name). 

He also destroyed a very large cluster of cruisers at his awakening and when he shot a beam into space.


----------



## Gomu (May 14, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> He is said by yasha to be above the Karma fortress' beam(forgot the beams name).
> 
> He also destroyed a very large cluster of cruisers at his awakening and when he shot a beam into space.



It's called the Brahmastra. Beserker Asura is Asura while he has power comparable to the Brahmastra, which is quite insane. Since the Brahmastra has the power to destroy Vlitra which is the second strongest antagonist in the series. But it needs lots of souls which makes it far from useable in fights. 

Beserker Asura can also be called Wrath Asura since that's the full limit of his power without using his daughters abilities to unlock his full powers or taking in the Mantra Core.

Anyways if this is Asura while he has the mantra arms on his back, then he uses the beam to obliterate the verse. If its Wrath Asura, Yasha had to fully release his own power to defeat the darkened Wrath Asura (basically Asura burnt out from using his fully released energy). Asura is capable of moving quickly in space. Asura also has enough leg power to reach space and the moon with a leap. (Which is probably how he and Augus got to the moon in the first place, as hinted with Asura vs Ryu as they haven't shown signs of teleportation).

So he's easily Massively Hypersonic even faster since Wrath Asura is a stronger form from Base Asura.

I'm also wandering how fast that beam of energy that one of the beams from Kalrows ship shot at Asura was because Asura either tanked it or dodged it with ease.

prior

About there...


----------



## OS (May 14, 2012)

What if negima and SDK had prep?


----------



## Gomu (May 14, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> What if negima and SDK had prep?



Asura can tank a lot of shit. He's done things such as overpowered a being many times his size that was bigger than the earth. Has had his body cut in two, been hit with spears, swords, etc. Has had both his arms destroyed and continued to fight with kicks and headbutts, is capable of tanking an atomic explosion (from the Gohma and if you saw 11.5 had been fighting against several Gohma as well before that, using a large lava-like hand to destroy them, the same hand looks similar to the one that Beserker Asura used)... prior

Nothing less than someone of a high level planet destroyer will defeat Asura. He's far too strong, stubborn, and durable to go down by any less means.

prior

This is 11.5.


----------



## OS (May 14, 2012)

HAX can kill him


----------



## Gomu (May 14, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> HAX can kill him



Of course it can kill him, but do you think that a Demi-God Bulldozer is gonna let them have time to react? He's fast extraordinarily so. Even if the Anti-Wankers say he's not. It won't be easy to catch him.  Though SDK may have the hax to kill him (they may even be considered Light speed, maybe possibly?). I see the most threatening people to be the top tiers of the Negimaverse. Like the existence wiping spell, the power to destroy atoms, etc. But nothing less as they have no real firepower that can take him down.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (May 14, 2012)

What if SDK gets to kiss Negi and make some pactios? Do you think they'd have anything worhtwhile?

If worst comes to worse Asura and Rakan can always team up after the aftermath.


----------



## Gomu (May 14, 2012)

Some sort of zombie said:


> What if SDK gets to kiss Negi and make some pactios? Do you think they'd have anything worhtwhile?
> 
> If worst comes to worse Asura and Rakan can always team up after the aftermath.



Then I start laughing and seeing shippings between two different verses. Isn't that verse Mostly full of guy fighters? Lol.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (May 14, 2012)

It has alot of girl fighters too, on the negima side. As far as I've read Negi is the only magister worth mentioning, so they'd mainly only be able to do pactios with him.


----------



## Gomu (May 14, 2012)

Some sort of zombie said:


> It has alot of girl fighters too, on the negima side. As far as I've read Negi is the only magister worth mentioning, so they'd mainly only be able to do pactios with him.



They have Rakan (who is capable of a will so great he places himself back into existence, is capable of destroying mountains casually, and is one of the strongest fighters inverse). Negi's father, Fate, and a few of his Pactio girls that are strong fighters. Hell Negima is 6600 Mach and is a lightning timer.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (May 14, 2012)

Oh, I didnt know Rakan was a magister. Yeah, but they probably lose unless they get something from all the kissing each other going around that's hax.

Edit: Also from what I remember he wasnt literally erased from existence, he was sort of put into some sort of small pocket dimension where only he'd be. Actually that's sort of the same thing so nevermind.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 14, 2012)

thread should have been locked the moment pactio-making was brought up as a strategy

actually no, it should've been locked the moment OS posted it


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (May 14, 2012)

Pactio-making is cool okay.

Rakan x Asura Pactio.


----------



## OS (May 14, 2012)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> thread should have been locked the moment pactio-making was brought up as a strategy
> 
> actually no, it should've been locked the moment OS posted it



This thread is going in the wrong direction. Better than your Golbez thread though


----------



## Gomu (May 14, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> This thread is going in the wrong direction. Better than your Golbez thread though



Already told about Asura's base feats and all that. Things like being able to tank a sword that went through the earth to the otherside... hell Augus wasn't even defeated until Asura used his own blade to beat him. Anyways Wrath Asura should be a stronger form of Asura, as he was capable of almost going through the defense placed up by Chakravartin that even Mantra Asura couldn't go through. His daughter has some power to, using a spell to blast him back to earth and knock him unconscious. Which is a feat in itself.


----------



## OS (May 14, 2012)

That's fine. But there is no need for the sdk making pactios with negima.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (May 14, 2012)

Negima and SDK die horribly then.


----------



## OS (May 14, 2012)

What about DBZ?


----------



## Gomu (May 14, 2012)

He can beat anyone in DBZ physically but the ki blasts make it impossible to beat them, without his post-core forms. In which he beats them like their sand bags waiting to to be punched.


----------



## Kurou (May 14, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> This thread is going in the wrong direction. Better than your Golbez thread though




You just spat in Golbeza's face. A plague on you and your family. Wait, thats what they have you for.



Original Sin said:


> That's fine. But there is no need for the sdk making pactios with negima.



The cast of SDK would commit seppuku before they made pactios with any of them.


----------

